# SE Front Bumper



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Yesterday my front bumper got hit by an accord driving girl talking on her cell phone, while pulling out of the parking lot and not looking to her left!
Anyways- it's definetely her fault and I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a new bumper and I'd like to get the SE bumper(is that the one with fog light holes?) and I know that if you order through the dealership they will most likely give me the same thing I have. Would u guys happen to know what I should do to get the bumper desired?
Or how much an aftermarket one would cost, that doesn't look too ridiculous(yes- front lips that go all the way to the groud do look ridiculuous).
thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You can order one online at www.nissan-car-body-parts.com/

http://www.nissan-car-body-parts.com/cgi-bin/nissan-car-parts/9554P.html


[300th post ]


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm, 
The picture of the bumper in that site is the japanese JDM sunny bumper...

Seth


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

why can't you just call or go ask the parts dept. of your nearest dealership for a 98/99 SE front bumper? if for some reason you don't think they'd sell it to you since you don't have an SE, just tell them it's for an SE either way.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

99.se.ltd said:


> *why can't you just call or go ask the parts dept. of your nearest dealership for a 98/99 SE front bumper? if for some reason you don't think they'd sell it to you since you don't have an SE, just tell them it's for an SE either way. *


because Seth had a similar experience(not an SE, but whatever trim/year he has had fog lights holes) and go the wrong bumper. 
And Nissan does that with most other cars too. 
So i just know.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *You can order one online at www.nissan-car-body-parts.com/
> 
> http://www.nissan-car-body-parts.com/cgi-bin/nissan-car-parts/9554P.html
> 
> ...


thanks for the link


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Seva's right. I got into a fender bender and the dealer wanted to replace the bumper. They put on a 97 bumper on my 98. The part number matched for my VIN I guess so thats that. Now I had to do some cutting to get my fogs in, and can't put on the stillen lip. Be careful.

Seth


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> Seva's right. I got into a fender bender and the dealer wanted to replace the bumper. They put on a 97 bumper on my 98. The part number matched for my VIN I guess so thats that. Now I had to do some cutting to get my fogs in, and can't put on the stillen lip. Be careful.
> 
> Seth *


yeah, i've e-mailed the company that g-funk gave the link for, asking if they guarantee that the bumper would be as shown.

we'll see i guess


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Seva said:


> *thanks for the link *


Your welcome




Seva said:


> *yeah, i've e-mailed the company that g-funk gave the link for, asking if they guarantee that the bumper would be as shown.
> 
> we'll see i guess *


Keep us posted. I need to get a new bumper and might get it from them.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i got two replies saying to call them directly. I guess I'll fit that into my schedule at some point tonight or saturday.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

i got the estimate today for $861.70
which is good cos her ins. company is paying for that and a rental(and the local place has an altima available). so rock on.
no reply from nissan parts
i'm gonna try mossy and erebuni. and stillen, too i guess.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Seva said:


> *well i got two replies saying to call them directly. I guess I'll fit that into my schedule at some point tonight or saturday. *


Hey Seva,
What is the number that they gave you. I think Im gonna call them also.


[EDIT] Nevermind!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hmm,
> The picture of the bumper in that site is the japanese JDM sunny bumper...
> 
> Seth *


Would that bumper fit on a Sentra, without modification, if it is a japanese bumper?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Seva said:


> *i got the estimate today for $861.70. *


Holy just for a bumber? Might as well go with an aftermarket bumber...IMO


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

my420sx said:


> *Holy just for a bumber? Might as well go with an aftermarket bumber...IMO *


bumper, other parts, paint, labor, stuff on the bottom, like mud guards, turn signal, etc.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

what kind of bumper are you getting?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know yet- I'll decide when I get the check from the insurrance company.
I want the SE, but I'll see- if it's too much of a pain on the ass to get it, i won't.


----------

